# Eddie Van Halen holds a trademark on the 'candy cane' finish



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I found this very interesting. Eddie actually trademarked the 'finish' on his red, white and black 'Frankenstein' guitar a few years back. 

He has even had cease and desist orders sent out to places for using the scheme.

He really IS at home with Fender....though I would probably do the same.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, I have heard of many people being contacted by Ed's lawyers over the last year or year and a half. The eBay auctions of striped replicas have been pulled regularly over that time frame as well.

Now he's selling shoes with stripes and Eddie signed pickups (no stripes)...what will be next? The eddie Van Halen practice stool WITH STRIPES!! Seriously, it was all pretty cool back in the day and now over done as ol' F.

I haven't seen an Eddie Van Halen skunk yet but I bet they have red on them now too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What's black and white and read all over? Newspapers! Eddie come quick, you can sue the media!

I get that he and his lawyers want to protect his art and image, especially since he hasn't come up with anything new in a while. I wish he'd channel that energy into music.

Oh well, maybe Val needs a new wardrobe.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Eddie and Val have been divorced for years.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Archer said:


> Eddie and Val have been divorced for years.


I know. She not getting support?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I know. She not getting support?



I seem to recall reading that she got a lot of money in the divorce settlement....and she would be entitled to half of what the got as a couple...and she seems to have a pretty good deal with Jenny Craig.

I dont think she needs Eddie.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> I get that he and his lawyers want to protect his art and image, especially since he hasn't come up with anything new in a while.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thats most likely why he is doing it. He needs to figure out how he is going to make money from now until he expires. May as well be through endoresments and trademarks. it has worked very well for Kiss.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Archer said:


> I seem to recall reading that she got a lot of money in the divorce settlement....and she would be entitled to half of what the got as a couple...and she seems to have a pretty good deal with Jenny Craig.
> 
> I dont think she needs Eddie.


Agreed then, good for her.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> He needs to figure out how he is going to make money from now until he expires. May as well be through endoresments and trademarks. it has worked very well for Kiss.


Yes, but Kiss is still the same amount of cool that they always were (regardless of what level of cool one thinks that is)...Eddie USED TO BE cool and will never be again.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...Eddie USED TO BE cool and will never be again.


Sadly, I must agree...


gtrguy


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Yes, but Kiss is still the same amount of cool that they always were (regardless of what level of cool one thinks that is)...Eddie USED TO BE cool and will never be again.


Ya Kiss are cheesy, but not bitter and angry.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

smorgdonkey said:


> Yes, but Kiss is still the same amount of cool that they always were (regardless of what level of cool one thinks that is)...Eddie USED TO BE cool and will never be again.


How dare you say this guy is not cool.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Gene and Paul have always been honest....they want money. No interest in changing the world or anything like that. 

They want to make gobs and gobs of cash and Kiss is a business.

There are few people in the entertainment biz that I respect more than those 2...hate their music but they are great.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

The thing with the frankenstrat is to get in trouble...A-), you need to be in the US, his patent is US based only, second, lawyers are there to scare off people mostly. i see this happening a lot in my line of work. Eddie does'nt own the right to the body, the neck, the pups, the floyds, only a so called "pattern" wich would need to be PERFECT in every details basicaly. wich even fender could'nt do. I know a 2 guys in the US who are making them, not better then mine, one even uses Might Mite necks, and they sell them for 3500$ US, and they sell a LOT of them in a year. 

So in the end, i'm not realy worried about lawyers comming at my door. If someone asks me to make them one, i will for sure.... to damn fun to make.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Ya Kiss are cheesy, but not bitter and angry.


Depends on which members you're talking about. Gene and Paul have all the money and aren't bitter at all. Ace and Peter - other story.



nkjanssen said:


> I'm sure Kiss would be the first band to issue a cease and desist order if someone was slapping their logo or images on merch and selling it.


Gene said in an interview years ago (early '90s) that he could put an end to any Kiss impersonators/cover bands/tribute bands he wanted to if they go overboard. I think it was on Much Music, but I don't recall for sure.

There's a bit of a difference between the 'KISS' logo and the colour red with white and black stripes on it though.




Archer said:


> Gene and Paul have always been honest....they want money. No interest in changing the world or anything like that.
> 
> They want to make gobs and gobs of cash and Kiss is a business.
> 
> There are few people in the entertainment biz that I respect more than those 2...hate their music but they are great.


I think the money thing is more Gene than Paul. A lot of the money making schemes they were involved with in recent years came from Gene. Earlier on, many of their money-making schemes came from their management ("Glickman/Marks", I think). Flops like investing in oil mines, touring with a carnival (Dynasty tour), suing their record company for allowing the solo albums to sell in the bargain bins of department stores, etc.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Depends on which members you're talking about. Gene and Paul have all the money and aren't bitter at all. Ace and Peter - other story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, Ace and Peter were kicked out for substance abuse problems bad enough that they couldn't work. And from what I heard, they won't be on the next tour for the exact same reasons. They might have been a big part of Kiss's sound, but the band is Paul and Gene.

But back to the subject, I completely agree with the comment above on the paint job.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Ya, Ace and Peter were kicked out for substance abuse problems bad enough that they couldn't work. And from what I heard, they won't be on the next tour for the exact same reasons. They might have been a big part of Kiss's sound, but the band is Paul and Gene.
> 
> But back to the subject, I completely agree with the comment above on the paint job.


you what? substance abuse problems? so what? its kiss. id have a substance problem or two if i was any guy from kiss.fukk them. didnt even have any good songs and now they get to ride the aerosmith train to rehabilitation. aerosmith sucks also. 
they likely in rehab for eating disorders. these are rich guys, with staff-


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

man, just reading this stuff about Eddie makes me sad. I grew up on van halen (w/o Sammy).

I totally agree, wish he was "all there" to make music, but, clearly, doesn't seem possible for him these days. You never know though, sometimes folks rise out of this......... 


last thing, you have to wonder, did he actually squander his fortune ?...I know nothing of the truth, but the kind of stuff he's trying to pull-off with the fender gtr, stripes patent biz...is just plain embarassing and sad.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Ya, Ace and Peter were kicked out for substance abuse problems bad enough that they couldn't work. And from what I heard, they won't be on the next tour for the exact same reasons. They might have been a big part of Kiss's sound, but the band is Paul and Gene...


Peter got the boot, Ace didn't. In fact, Gene tried to talk him out of it. They had signed a new record contract right before Ace left, but there was a loophole in it about how 75% of the band had to be comprised of original members. Ace leaving meant that the contract had to be renegotiated (and eventually was for less $$).




ssdeluxe said:


> ...
> last thing, you have to wonder, did he actually squander his fortune ?...I know nothing of the truth, but the kind of stuff he's trying to pull-off with the fender gtr, stripes patent biz...is just plain embarassing and sad.


I don't think it's a matter of EVH squandering his fortune. Greed does some crazy things to people. Is he really behaving much different (buisness-wise) than Gene? Gene has lied in the past too.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> man, just reading this stuff about Eddie makes me sad. I grew up on van halen (w/o Sammy).
> 
> I totally agree, wish he was "all there" to make music, but, clearly, doesn't seem possible for him these days. You never know though, sometimes folks rise out of this.........
> 
> ...


WTF???? You guys who have a problem with Eddie or anybody for that matter marketing a brand and patenting their ideas obviously have no business sense. Eddie didn't squander his fortune. Actually, it is growing rapidly. 

To put a guy down because he no longer puts out music? Maybe he himself has realized he can't create "good" music anymore (ie: VH3) so instead of putting out shit, he wants to be remembered for the good stuff? People move on in life. 

He has moved on to branding. Whats wrong with that? Nothing embarrassing or sad about that at all.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> WTF???? You guys who have a problem with Eddie or anybody for that matter marketing a brand and patenting their ideas obviously have no business sense. Eddie didn't squander his fortune. Actually, it is growing rapidly.
> 
> To put a guy down because he no longer puts out music? Maybe he himself has realized he can't create "good" music anymore (ie: VH3) so instead of putting out shit, he wants to be remembered for the good stuff? People move on in life.
> 
> He has moved on to branding. Whats wrong with that? Nothing embarrassing or sad about that at all.


Calm down man..LOL..i personnaly doubht eddie's broke, when you own over 25 collectable Ferraries, i doubt he's broke. Lots of musicians have sig guitars, BUT, eddie changes sponsors to often. And his speach is always the same about the gear..This time he's got it right..etc etc..and they are getting more expensive eache time. As a musician, Eddie a ONE HELL of a player...in the VH Style, unfortunaly go check youtube a bit where he's trying to do something else then VH, and you'll realise quickly that he can't realy do anything else. It in NO WAY takes a away what he did for guitar and Rock & Roll, but compared to guys like clapton, Page, and some other in the Greath PLayer section..you'll see he's pretty limited. 

I like the remener the early stuff and i actually realy like the Sammy Era, but kicking Mike out to get his fat kid in?!...huh..no thank you. Eddie sais he's writen a loads of new stuff, but he's waiting for his kid to finish highschool to get in the studio..so that's a minimum of 1 years.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

al3d said:


> The thing with the frankenstrat is to get in trouble...A-), you need to be in the US, his patent is US based only, second, lawyers are there to scare off people mostly.


Eddie's "people" took notice of the striped VH style guitars I used to have on the site about a year and a half ago and gave me a call. I don't know if they would have actually bothered going through with any of their threats but they like to throw their weight around.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> As a musician, Eddie a ONE HELL of a player...in the VH Style, unfortunaly go check youtube a bit where he's trying to do something else then VH, and you'll realise quickly that he can't realy do anything else.


In your opinion!

[youtube=Option]ZQxDW_-pz1o[/youtube]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> In your opinion!
> 
> [youtube=Option]ZQxDW_-pz1o[/youtube]


it's a nice clip..and it makes my point exactly...Ed just Does Ed...it still sounds good..but he does'nt seem as much as a cameleon as others can adapt.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Eddie's "people" took notice of the striped VH style guitars I used to have on the site about a year and a half ago and gave me a call. I don't know if they would have actually bothered going through with any of their threats but they like to throw their weight around.


Curious as to what they actually told you?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> it's a nice clip..and it makes my point exactly...Ed just Does Ed...it still sounds good..but he does'nt seem as much as a cameleon as others can adapt.


Ed is Ed........why would he want to be or play like somebody else. He can take a song and make it his own.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Ed is Ed........why would he want to be or play like somebody else. He can take a song and make it his own.


it's ok man..LOL...you have every right to love ed, no question about it. I just don't make him as the Guitar God you seem to think he is..


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> it's ok man..LOL...you have every right to love ed, no question about it. I just don't make him as the Guitar God you seem to think he is..


I'm not upset? I'm just making points in my opinion. We all have opinions. 

And yes, while Ed is the guy who I grew up drooling over his playing abilities, I don't love Ed and I don't think he is the best guitarist on the planet, because there is no such thing as best. He's just my favorite along with Angus and Petrucci.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

His playing abilities and his business practices and who he is a person are 2 totally different matters. Criticizing what he has become with his business ventures is not knocking his playing. I don't know how anyone can listen to, or read and interview with him nowadays and not have issues with his attitude or his business practices.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> His playing abilities and his business practices and who he is a person are 2 totally different matters. Criticizing what he has become with his business ventures is not knocking his playing. I don't know how anyone can listen to, or read and interview with him nowadays and not have issues with his attitude or his business practices.


i've read a lot lately on him, internviews in magazines, internet, youtube, and music is NOT on his mind..marketing his right now it seems.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't have issues with his business practices? He's a typical business man as far as I can tell? 

Unfortunately his attitude sucks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I don't have issues with his business practices? He's a typical business man as far as I can tell?
> 
> Unfortunately his attitude sucks.


His attitude crosses right over into his business practices.

As Paul said, it's people constantly praising him no matter what he does that has created that.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> EVH has had 30 years or so of the world blowing smoke up he @$$ telling him he is the guitar god of guitar gods. What attitude do you expect? If he was an NFL player he would have killed his wife or girlfriend by now.
> 
> You don't get to be EVH, Hulk Hogan or Barry Bonds with humility.


I agree Paul, but many other VERY talented guitarist have been praised for as long, but you never hear of them acting like that realy. Just think of Clapton, or Page...ok, not shredders, but there's more to speed on a neck to make a good player for me.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> EVH got the praise, the magazine covers and the Ferrari collection. Fame messes up a lot of people. EVH has dealt with his fame in his way, and Lenny Breau manged his in a different manner. I think the actor Paul Newman was probably the best at managing his fame. Britney Spears is not doing as good a job. It can't be easy being famous like that, and it really isn't a job I want. Success, yes, fame not so much.
> 
> Clapton & Page don't live in Hollywood, so we don't see the tabloid headlines about them that probably exist in England.
> 
> I've got no problem with EVH as a player, or as someone who is trying to capitalize on all aspects of his brand and creative output. The striped guitar IS a design that is associated with him, and he should control all of the rights to that design. You obviously disagree.:smile:



I don't disagree that he should controle his trademark..but the frankenstrat is hardely something new..appart from the stips, everything else if some a manufacturer realy.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm, I'd love to have a pair of skis made with that pattern...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> You're getting some really bad legal advice from somewhere.
> 
> I'd suggest a second opinion from an actual lawyer.


i just searched the tradmark registry..and haft of his trademark have expired, and the others are just about their name..and logo. no "stripes" trademark from what i can see.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> That pattern _is_ his logo.


ACtually, that's can't be, in the legal sens..that i know since i've been involved in corporate signatures for 22 years.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> What exactly does "being involved in corporate signatures" mean?


I've work in every step involved in created corporate identities from paper to full design and registrations basicaly.

If you create something and you don't copyright or trademark it, the best lawyer in the world wont' do squat. Even if you use something for 100 years, it does not make it "your own" in anyway..i suggest you talk to a lawyer as well my friend..


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Great, then I assume you're familiar with the Mr. Submarine cases in Ontario, where the red and white vertical stripes on the outside of the stores, the wallpaper on the inside of the stores and the particular font used in the signage was held to, in combination, amount to a distinctive get up that prevented the defendants from using a similar look for their own establishments. Here are the cites:
> 
> Mr. Submarine Ltd. v. Bikas (1975), 24 C.P.R. (2d) 135 (Ont. H.C.)
> Mr. Submarine Ltd. v. Emma Foods Ltd. (1976), 34 C.P.r. (2d) 177 (Ont. H.C.)
> ...


Dude, seriously...stop trying to play all mighty god. you ain't a lawyer more then I am..and your "case" is irrelevant here.

Case closed..


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Given that you are actually making and selling Frankenstrat replicas, your misunderstandings of trademark law are a much bigger problem for you personally than for the average guy who is just discussing it in the abstract. I would have thought you'd be interested in potentially saving your own hide, and was offering some advice that would help do that. Apparantly you feel that know better than I do, though. So, I'll stop now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have i sold one?...no..why would i be worried!..as anyone ever been SUED for selling one?..i seriously doubt it. i know guys who sell 10 to 15 year of those, and still running strong.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, I don't know what I was thinking. I somehow misunderstood your sig. I thought this meant that you were intending to make and sell Van Halen Frankenstrat replicas....
> 
> 
> 
> You must be planning to give them away. Sorry for the confusion.


Listen..you have your legal of view...that's good..but why the need to come down on me is weird mate.!....have i done something to you!?...what ever i do in my spare time..or sell is my affaires only realy. My sign does'nt imply any sell whatsoever. unless someone goes out of his way for spite or vengance and calls Eddie's lawyer, i personnaly don't see any arm done.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

What about those Charvel EVH type guitars, with the single hum and the 3 color options? Was EVH already with Fender at this point or are those just copies? I don't remember any conflict.

I DO like the the stripes and would maybe on day want a cool EVH-style strat with 2 humbuckers and a purple paintjob with yellow stripes, vintage trem, single volume with coil splitter. No mass manufacturer would make something like that unless you shelled out big dollars and being a college student I can't afford stuff like that which is why SOMEONE needs to make replicas.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Well said, Paul.

Kinda makes me wonder why I just haven't released my own version of Eruption and change one or two notes so it's not an "exact" copy and put it out as my own... 

Maybe I'll should just burn a copy of it and just cough over the intro or something just so everyone knows it's not the authentic "VH" version?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> What about those Charvel EVH type guitars, with the single hum and the 3 color options? Was EVH already with Fender at this point or are those just copies? I don't remember any conflict.
> 
> I DO like the the stripes and would maybe on day want a cool EVH-style strat with 2 humbuckers and a purple paintjob with yellow stripes, vintage trem, single volume with coil splitter. No mass manufacturer would make something like that unless you shelled out big dollars and being a college student I can't afford stuff like that which is why SOMEONE needs to make replicas.


I think EVH was already affiliated Fender when those guitars were made, and Fender owns Charvel - therefore, no conflict.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont have a problem with Ed "patenting" or making a buck off of his stripe deisgn.
Its something HE created, and is strongly associated with him. Why should someone else make a buck off of copying that?
Its the same as any other intellectual property IMO, like a design for a car, or hmmmmm.....maybe a song or lyrics?

Copy the Nike Swoosh and put it on something you sell...see how fast their lawyers will call you!

Funny, people mention Kiss in this thread, as if they're completely different. I recall, Gene patenting the word "Axe" at one point, something he neither created, nor is tightly associated with his image. But that does not seem to offend anyone (nor IMO, should it, unless you are offended by Ed's actions for some reason). In fairness, Genes actions reek of a publicity stunt, rather than a serious revenue generator. But you get the drift.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> I think EVH was already affiliated Fender when those guitars were made, and Fender owns Charvel - therefore, no conflict.


Correct. In fact Eddie did a limited edition of the Charvel Art Series where he actually applied the masking making one of a kind designs. 

http://www.evh-guitars.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Poor guy can't go for a crap without having the rest of the world critique him on how it does or doesn't smell like roses. kksjur


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I respect ALL your opinions guys. Truley do...funny i don't see people arguing the same points where guys are doing replicas of LPs, or Strat, tele's!..same RULE apply in every case basicaly.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> I think EVH was already affiliated Fender when those guitars were made, and Fender owns Charvel - therefore, no conflict.


Okay, that's what I wanted to know. I was just wondering if he was already with Fender when these guitars came out.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> I respect ALL your opinions guys. Truley do...funny i don't see people arguing the same points where guys are doing replicas of LPs, or Strat, tele's!..same RULE apply in every case basicaly.


 Gibson lost their suit against PRS for the design similarity of the SC to the LP.
That opened the door up for everybody to comfortably copy the LP. I'm not sure of the the Fender designs? Do they not license them? 

I don't think anyone is arguing against what you are doing? 

Again, the thread is about patenting or trademarking the EVH Stripes and colours! Eddie has done it legally, as he has with the Wolfgang Body and headstock. It is the reason Peavey stopped making the Wolfgang. Even the name Wolfgang is a registered trademark. Check out EVH Gear.com. He has even trademarked the word Frankenstein and 5150III.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Gibson lost their suit against PRS for the design similarity of the SC to the LP.
> That opened the door up for everybody to comfortably copy the LP. I'm not sure of the the Fender designs? Do they not license them?
> 
> I don't think anyone is arguing against what you are doing?
> ...


If you go trough the trade mark registery..they are still not registrered as trademarks. unless there's other place to look, it can all be to scare people away. In NO way can VH put the trademark on the word Frankenstein, the guitar, yes for sure, but not the word. that means you can do a guitar and call it Frankenstein, same for Wolfgang. only applies on the guitar itself. 

I'm just amazed at the hostility toward me for offering my serives to anyone who, like me always wanted a guitar like that, but can't make one, since a member in here as been selling his on this site for a while.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> ...
> I'm just amazed at the hostility toward me for offering my serives to anyone who, like me always wanted a guitar like that, but can't make one, since a member in here as been selling his on this site for a while.


I don't think the hostility is towards your services, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*wow*



ne1roc said:


> In your opinion!
> 
> [youtube=Option]ZQxDW_-pz1o[/youtube]


that was pretty cool.

I would like to add parenthetically that Mike Anthony's playing is great on this clip. He's often drowned out in the mix on a CD, and his backup singing is underrated. I'm a big fan of Mike. 

Too bad he never got on the tour. That's a whole different story...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> I don't think the hostility is towards your services, and I'll leave it at that.



I don't think so either? I'm am interested in your services.
These are officially registered with numbers. I can't find anything on the stripes yet.
He has others that are in process.

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=bbnbf7.11.1 Frankenstein

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=bbnbf7.12.2 5150III

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=bbnbf7.13.3 EVH Logo


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe that's what you were saying. I'm not sure.


yes..was saying the same thing for once...-)


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> I think EVH was already affiliated Fender when those guitars were made, and Fender owns Charvel - therefore, no conflict.


He was already working with Charvel at that time. He even did the stripe jobs on some of those instruments early on...was a big marketing deal. Pretty cool really.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Gibson lost their suit against PRS for the design similarity of the SC to the LP.
> That opened the door up for everybody to comfortably copy the LP. I'm not sure of the the Fender designs? Do they not license them?
> 
> I don't think anyone is arguing against what you are doing?
> ...


That is not exactly true. Gibson does own the rights to the look of a Les Paul and companies making copies that are REALLY close have to obtain license to sell the instruments in areas where Gibson trademarks apply.

Hamer, PRS, Brian Moore and a few other makers altered the single cut design enough so that they don't infringe upon Gibson's trademarks.


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't think Fender patented the body design of their strat/tele, (I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong), but from my understanding it is the headstock that patented. Make a guitar with a headstock that is too similar, and I'm sure you will incure some wrath.

But this thread is on Van Halen. Personally, his music is great to crank on a summer day. This reminds me of skipping highschool to go to the beach. But his over the top style is a little tiring after a while.

I would never go to their concerts, and certainly never buy any form of equipment affiliated with the man for 3 reasons:

1. about 10 years ago, I was listening to the Stern show on Toronto's Q107, and the guys from Van Halen were being interviewed, and there was some contest where the winner could meet Ed and play his favourite Van Halen song. The winner was really excited and was babbling. He played Panama and did a decent job. Ed cut that guy's playing up like I haven't a pro do since or prior. I mean, come on the guy wasn't trying to get a record deal, he just won a contest to meet his hero.

2. In a Guitar Player interview from 1995, he cuts up Clapton saying how his earlier work influenced him, but this latter work (80's - 90's) is like "pissing up rope". He also said that Clapton doesn't have the blues. Didn't EC loose a son in the early 90's when he fell out a window? ...Cause I think that would count as a low point in one's life. Anyway, playing the blues isn't all about being sad.

3. In the same mag interview above, he conceded that he lied to everybody in the 80's that some guy modded his amps when they were completely stock to "throw the guy a bone". Purposely misleading a guitar playing public that worships you to do a favour for a friend - the ends do not justify the means.

If he is changing his goals from guitar player to business man, that is great. However, if you are known as being a sleezeball, as long as you are making great albums then you are eccentric - if you are trying to sell something, you are just untrustworthy.

As far as fans blowing smoke up his a$$ for the last thirty years as justification for being an arrogant blowhard, compare him to David Gilmour of Pink Floyd. In terms of notoriety Val Halen does not touch Floyd, and every interview I've seen Gilmour in he has been cordial, and humble.
So calling a spade a spade, EVH is just a jackass.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Funny, people mention Kiss in this thread, as if they're completely different. I recall, Gene patenting the word "Axe" at one point, something he neither created, nor is tightly associated with his image. But that does not seem to offend anyone (nor IMO, should it, unless you are offended by Ed's actions for some reason). In fairness, Genes actions reek of a publicity stunt, rather than a serious revenue generator. But you get the drift.



Gene trademarked the term 'Axe' in relation to a musical instrument. I know that making a guitar or bass shaped like an Axe leaves you open for Gene to go at you and he has done just that with more than one maker.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well...in the end, i just realy enjoyed making this guitar. it was fun as hell, LOADS of hrs on it...around 200 if you can beleive it. I'm thinking of starting another one. it's just a cool hobby. this time might put the banana headstock on it..who knows..


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Gibson owns that headstock shape now.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Ed is Ed........why would he want to be or play like somebody else. He can take a song and make it his own.


This is why no matter what he plays... could be a banjo thru and megaphone it will still sound like EVH... nothing wrong with having a clearly identifiable and pioneering style.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

al3d said:


> well...in the end, i just realy enjoyed making this guitar. it was fun as hell, LOADS of hrs on it...around 200 if you can beleive it. I'm thinking of starting another one. it's just a cool hobby. this time might put the banana headstock on it..who knows..


I must say you did an amazing job on that guitar . some day i would love to build a black and white frankenstrat (reverse of eddies, black with white stripes) with a gibson dirty fingers pickup


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

soldierscry said:


> I must say you did an amazing job on that guitar . some day i would love to build a black and white frankenstrat (reverse of eddies, black with white stripes) with a gibson dirty fingers pickup


Thanks man...appriciate it. if you want references on the stipe pattern let me know, i've researched it from bottom to top..LOL


----------

